# "Sailing in Blue" Greece Charter



## asroma (Mar 14, 2010)

My friends and I were considering chartering a sailboat with this company with a skipper out of Lefkas Greece. Can anyone that has used them offer any stories or opinions? Thanks! We were referred to them by sailingissues.com


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Sailingissues webmaster Mr Diederik Willemsen is considered an authority in cruising in Greek waters and you should trust his advice. On the other hand, Lefkas is a hub and the offer and choice is limitless. The success of your trip will essentially depend on the skipper. Good luck!


----------



## bareboatingtheworld (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't know the company, but, Lefkas is a great jumping off point for the Ionian Islands. I preferred the Southern Group over Corfu and the north group. I've summarized our two week Ionian bareboat charter that started in Corfu and reached Cephallonia on my blog. It's got a lot of detail that might be useful for your planning. Have a great trip.

Gaetano
Bareboatingtheworld.com


----------



## asroma (Mar 14, 2010)

*Just a little worried*

Has anyone used fancy sailing for instance? thanks for the info checking out SunCharter?


----------

